
From College Indoctrination to Corporate Intolerance - mpweiher
https://www.jamesgmartin.center/2017/08/college-indoctrination-corporate-intolerance/
======
Doyniish
Thanks for sharing. Makes me that much happier knowing I got through 5 years
of college without becoming a brainwashed liberal.

